# Wild Turkey



## jlloyd99 (May 8, 2006)

Hello all, hope everyone had a great weekend.  Ben had a lot of fun, he got a turkey while out hunting!  This brings me to my question.  I've read alot on here about smoking a domestic, butterball type turkey, but has anyone ever smoked a wild turkey?  The main thing I'm concerned about is the fact that with wild turkeys you don't keep the skin when dressing it (from what I hear it's pretty nasty stuff).  Without the skin on poultry I'm not sure how I would keep it moist in the smoker.  The two things that immediatly come to mind are of course brining it (which I plan to do) and wrapping it in bacon.  If anyone has any other suggestions I would love to hear them.


----------



## salmonclubber (May 8, 2006)

hi jlloyd

i havent tried this yet but as soon as i kill a turkey i am going to soak the turkey breast in buttermilk overnite wrap with bacon and smoke it tastes a lot like a butterball turkey hope this helps
salmonclubber


----------



## Dutch (May 8, 2006)

Lady J,

Here is a smoked turkey recipe from the National Turkey Federation. 

National Turkey Federation Sweet Smoked Wild Turkey

Tell Ben congrats on getting that wily elusive bird!


----------



## bekellog81 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Dutch, 

   The hunt was not as much of a challange as one may think. First off I killed a jake, which was in a group of 3 other jakes.  They flew off of the roost and walked right toward my buddy and me.  I had the trusty Winchester superX2 and my buddy had a bow.  They were close before I could see a beard and waited to see if my buddy was ready, he could not draw so by this time they were real close.  I shot it at 16 steps--they were 11 from from my buddy.  Talk about exciting!!!!  Can't wait to smoke it!!!!!!!


----------



## larry maddock (May 9, 2006)

is that 86 or 101 proof??
both will get the job done.
the 86 takes a little longer,
but not much.


----------



## larry maddock (May 9, 2006)

yo ben,
whats a super x 2---
a rifle or a shotgun??

is a step 3 feet??

how long and what choke is barrel if shotgun?

also what size pellets do you hunt turkey with??


----------



## Dutch (May 10, 2006)

Larry, the Winchester Super X2 is a semi-auto shotgun. As for the particulars of the gauge, barrel length and choke I'll let Ben answer them since it's his gun.


----------



## larry maddock (May 10, 2006)

yo dutch,
that national turkey federation website
 you posted-----its way cool!!

once again-
you have shared information
thats MOST EXCELLENT.

thank you!!!


----------

